
Co-authors wanted for an open math textbook - bookofproofs
https://www.bookofproofs.org/
======
ColinWright
OK, so I visited. No obvious way to read anything, but there's a link at the
bottom saying: "Project Work"

So I click that.

That takes me here:
[https://www.bookofproofs.org/todo/](https://www.bookofproofs.org/todo/)

On that page is a "Missing Proofs" thing. Hmm, I've got a PhD in Math, so
maybe I can help out. Click to expand.

Wow, there are a lot of options. I click on two of them.

 _Complex Numbers_

There don't seem to be any kind of theorems or anything else here, just a
statement about what they are, and some Python code to show that they are a
native type.

OK, let's try another.

 _Bounded Subsets of Real Numbers_

Again, no theorems, just a definition. Ah! Wait! There's a "Corollary" thingy
- let's click on that.

Hmm, just another definition.

\----

OK, so I officially don't know how to interact with this site. I'm sure it's a
great project, and I'm sure it's a good thing, but based on 5 minutes of
pootling around, it's not at all obvious what's going on.

~~~
bookofproofs
You are so right!

The page you were missing is
[https://www.bookofproofs.org/branches/](https://www.bookofproofs.org/branches/)
where you see the main structure of the whole book.

-> I added this link to the top page to better find it. -> I also added a chapter to the book with a user manual describing how to interact with the site.

As regards the missing proofs, yes, some are wanted - as co-authors are. What
you haven't seen are the many proofs which are already there.

As regards "complex numbers" Some algorithms require proofs (e.g. of
correctness or of runtime), but not this one, because complex numbers are pre-
implemented in Python and the "algorithm" was only giving a way how to use the
implementation in Python but not the actual implementation. I removed the link
from the list of missing proofs.

As regards "Bounded Subsets of Real Numbers" This entry was originally a
proposition missing proof. In the meantime, it was re-edited and became a
definition but was forgotten to be removed from the "missing proofs" list -
now also corrected.

By the way, the complex numbers definition you were looking for can be found
as part of the chapter dedicated to number systems -
[https://www.bookofproofs.org/branches/number-
systems/](https://www.bookofproofs.org/branches/number-systems/).

\---

Thank you for your valuable feedback!

